
Russia Criminalizes the Spread of Online News Which 'Disrespects' the Government - onetimemanytime
https://www.npr.org/2019/03/18/704600310/russia-criminalizes-the-spread-of-online-news-which-disrespects-the-government
======
adontz
[http://publication.pravo.gov.ru/Document/View/00012019031800...](http://publication.pravo.gov.ru/Document/View/0001201903180022?index=1&rangeSize=1)

While it's not easy to read, because of overly complex sentence structure, it
says "indecent form of disrespect".

Anyway, I'm pretty sure it will be used to shut up opposition media.

------
largespoon
Is there any U.N charters or resolutions that would discourage a nation state
such as Russia, from simultaneously censoring its own population, and abusing
free speech of another country to create strains?

~~~
mcv
No idea, but I'm all for countries which consider democracy, free speech,
fighting corruption and decent labour conditions, to consider all other such
countries to be preferred trading partners, and not countries that don't meet
these criteria.

I think that would go a long way towards spreading these values to more
countries.

------
gdhbcc
These types of laws are quite common throughout the world, including in
developed western countries.

------
cdf2theworld
Well that's a recipe for success!

